# Cosmetics buyers



## ellico (Jun 2, 2014)

I am trying to locate some cosmetics buyers in Hong Kong but I have had no luck thus far. I'm trying to network with Hong Kong natives or individuals that operate a local beauty store that stock foreign brand cosmetics. Does anyone know where I might be able to network or find some assistance? 

I know cosmetics has no duties/taxes/tariffs in Hong Kong which is great! If anyone is interested or knows of anyone in the cosmetics industry please send me a PM /SNIP/ Also if you have also ventured into Hong Kong and started your own business please share your story I would love some encouragement and advice!

Thanks in adavance!


----------



## yymc (Dec 27, 2013)

I am based in Hong Kong, I have been engaged in cosmetics & skincare industry for many years, with partner networks in this industry. 

Please feel free to contact me if you need any assistance on my end.


----------

